# My menagerie



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My husband is what we politely term "not a pet person," but he loves me and puts up with my pet-gathering propensities, for the most part.

Here are the members of my finless menagerie:

This is Valentine, a huge and sweet Rhodesian ridgeback from a top, reputable breeder in Georgia:

















This is CanCu (Carbon-n-Copper), whom I adopted from the Humane Society:









This is Kaybee, a sweet declawed girl who had been abandoned and living feral (clawless!) for almost three years near my mother-in-law's home. As soon as we moved to the area, I brought her inside and took her to the vet. She is a spoiled little sweetheart now, even though she's still a bit skittish.









And lastly we have Hiphop (alongside a kittenish CanCu), a sweet lop-eared bunny I rescued from a classified ad when his owner was going off to college:









My husband puts up with a lot!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Your pets are beautiful! <3


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! They are very sweet, too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love your Ridgie! It is such a sweet, gentle and under-appreciated breed. One of my students put tracking and obedience titles on hers. She brought him to me after several "trainers" told her Ridgies were impossible after she flunked out of their classes. He was so easy once we started training him as a sighthound instead of a scenthound.

Lovely breed.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Russ, Ridgies are my very favorite breed; they really are wonderful. Valentine came from a lure-coursing line, though, and she is much more high-strung than my previous ridgeback. She's also the smartest (and most stubborn) dog I've ever had--and I've had a lot of them. This combination really makes training difficult. I wish you lived nearby! I would hire you in a heartbeat to work with her on even just the basics. I honestly feel like a bad dog-parent with her that she is not better trained.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I want a grab Kaybee and hug her! She looks so huggable. Even though she'll probably bite my face off or something. xD

You have beautiful pets.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Send me a PM and I'll see if I can help. Over the Net I helped my Betta breeder train her 3-year-old Chihuahua to turn on a dime and come when called. There are some basic, positive things you can do to modify behavior.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you, Russell. That's terribly sweet of you. Valentine is such an incredibly smart dog that I feel certain she could be one of those who could do any trick in the world, and I feel like a terrible owner that I can't even get her to mind if she doesn't want to.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Love all your fur-babies, beautiful!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

When CanCu is being petted and you decide to do something else (like type), he is rather insistent that petting resume. NOW.


----------

